# First chick has pipped!



## cobsarefab (16 June 2017)

Tonight I'm in for the long haul watching the inch like a hawk! The first of my new batch of polish and hybrid chicks has popped! Will give photo updates of anything happening. This has happened between six and now.


----------



## cobsarefab (17 June 2017)

Meet tequila: 





She hatched around 1am! She's named after this music https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=3H6amDbAwlY


----------



## cobsarefab (17 June 2017)

We have another pip!


----------



## Leo Walker (17 June 2017)

I dont know anything about chickens so this might be a stupid question! How long do they take to come out of the egg? 

What will they look like as adults?


----------



## cobsarefab (17 June 2017)

They take up to two days to get out the egg. Here is there father so they'll probably look like him.


----------



## cobsarefab (17 June 2017)




----------



## Leo Walker (17 June 2017)

My OH has said no way but I really want to hatch some quail eggs!


----------



## Clodagh (18 June 2017)

Leo Walker said:



			My OH has said no way but I really want to hatch some quail eggs!
		
Click to expand...

I hatched quail, they were so lovely. I didn't manage to raise any though, they were even more inventive at dying than partridge!


----------

